# MK3 Secondary Air Delete.



## lowandslowcabby (May 12, 2010)

Has anyone done a secondary air delete on a mk3 2.0. If so, besides blocking it off on the air box, what else did you need or do. I know it blots on the back of the block but i havent got to taking it off to see if it goes in the block or just bolts in. Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## deeb (Apr 10, 2008)

food for thought...i am dealing with a deleted SAI right now... 
i pulled the pump out and blocked the holes of both of its hoses at their sources...worked really well for awhile, but i now have a clogged cat and i think it was the doing to the deleted SAI (making the car run rich or something) 

with that said, i think theres a way to completely delete from the ecu as well...thats what im trying to do, and would recommend if youre going to do it. 
in hindsight, i wish i would have kept it, because i'd have put it back in by now... 

let me know if you find anything out though. 

thanks, good luck


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Your screen name has cabby in it weird. I dont know the coding but I thought cabrios have no secondary air so I am pretty sure you just need to recode. Try using google it will find alot of old threads better than the search here does. 

On second thought I am not 100% sure so maybe wait for one of the smarter guys to join in.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

The procedure is in the back of the Bentley manual. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v441/allmotor8v/decodepump.jpg


----------



## lowandslowcabby (May 12, 2010)

i do have a cabrio but that doesnt matter its still a 2 liter w/ a secondary air. . . also i know i can just get my computer programmed to take the secondary out, i just want to actually remove all of the pieces to it. and lastly, thanks for the link!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

What are you guys using to plug the hole with? I know 42dd makes a block off plate for the 1.8T and the VR but not for the 2.0.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

SMOOTH said:


> What are you guys using to plug the hole with? I know 42dd makes a block off plate for the 1.8T and the VR but not for the 2.0.


 On a MKIII the only hole you need to plug is the one on the exhaust manifold. I used an 18mm oil drain plug I bought at the hardware store. 

Before: 









After:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Interesting link Tdogg, I didn't know you could change the ECM coding for emissions with the VAG. 


What I fail to see though, it what exactly can be gained by eliminating the system. If something's broken, and it's cheaper to eliminate it than repair it, I'd agree with you on getting rid of it. But if it's working properly, why bother to eliminate it?


----------



## super_chief (Aug 16, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> Interesting link Tdogg, I didn't know you could change the ECM coding for emissions with the VAG.
> 
> 
> What I fail to see though, it what exactly can be gained by eliminating the system. If something's broken, and it's cheaper to eliminate it than repair it, I'd agree with you on getting rid of it. But if it's working properly, why bother to eliminate it?


 startup power surge, electrical drain, dead weight 

all for a minor 10 year old and quite expensive emission system


----------



## lowandslowcabby (May 12, 2010)

it is throwing my cel thats why i want to take it out and then just flash my ecu.


----------



## lowandslowcabby (May 12, 2010)

i took out my entire secondary air unit and as stated above the only thing you need is a bolt to plug the hole in the exhaust manifold unless you like your 2.0 to sound like a tractor


----------



## robotwaffle (Aug 5, 2008)

lowandslowcabby said:


> i took out my entire secondary air unit and as stated above the only thing you need is a bolt to plug the hole in the exhaust manifold unless you like your 2.0 to sound like a tractor


does anyone know what size this bolt is? What did you use lowandslowcabby? :what:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Surprisingly enough, its the same pitch as the oil drain plug.


----------



## lowandslowcabby (May 12, 2010)

i just picked a bolt up from my local vw shop and it just so happened that it fit perfect. . i would suggest an oil drain plug just looking at it it looked very similar. hope that helps.


----------



## vr6sexmaniac (Jul 14, 2008)

*Curious if this is going to hurt my 2.0l in the long run?*

I also want to delete the EGR valve in the back of the block below the throttle body? Is this the same thing? It looks like someone took it off, has a small hole thats sucking air through it pretty hard. Is this the same thing you guys are referring to? When I plug the hole with my hand, the car idles very nicely. Without it plugged it idles like a diesel. Will plugging this hole hurt my engine in anyway? 


Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## dovdub (Feb 14, 2011)

Has anybody done this delete with the neuspeed p-flow ram air kit? Also any ideas on how the kit is supposed to work such as where does the maf sensor go and what do you do with the air pump adapter that is included. I'm trying to decide on whether to get the ram air kit or a set of herz component speakers for my rear deck. 

Thanks


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

dovdub said:


> Has anybody done this delete with the neuspeed p-flow ram air kit? Also any ideas on how the kit is supposed to work such as where does the maf sensor go and what do you do with the air pump adapter that is included. I'm trying to decide on whether to get the ram air kit or a set of herz component speakers for my rear deck.
> 
> Thanks


plug up the port on the p-flow where the air pump gets its air from..

and the port on the exhaust manifold..


----------



## kpj5425 (Aug 6, 2013)

*SAI Delete*



deeb said:


> food for thought...i am dealing with a deleted SAI right now...
> i pulled the pump out and blocked the holes of both of its hoses at their sources...worked really well for awhile, but i now have a clogged cat and i think it was the doing to the deleted SAI (making the car run rich or something)
> 
> with that said, i think theres a way to completely delete from the ecu as well...thats what im trying to do, and would recommend if youre going to do it.
> ...


I have found what worked on my 97 Golf GL. I bought a second hand 49 state emissions ECU and just replaced it. My SAI system was bad some where and rather than paying to replace part after part or having it completely diag'd, I got an ECU from e-bay. There is a list out there that tells you what ecus came with what cars. Mine was mapped for Cali emissions so I bought one from a 49 state emissions car and now when I scan for codes it says that AIR is not supported (i.e. It doesn't even know what SAI is) Good luck out there.


----------

